# Sore Bum in 8 week old kitten



## kittiegirl (May 11, 2010)

over the last couple of days ive noticed that the little man's bum looks a bit sore, his stools have been moist but firm (a good way to be so ive heard?) but right in the centre of his bum it looks very dark pink as opposed the light pink colour of the rest of it, is this normal or should i be worried?

he often lets out a meow when going to the toilet, but it doesnt sound like pain? and sometimes there are reminants of faeces on his bum after.

Am i being paranoid?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

If he is getting clingons  he may be a little sore Louie had the same problem when he was about that age his breeder got some cream of the vets for him. He is fine now. Maybe clean him up with some warm water on some cotton wool & see how he goes


----------



## kittiegirl (May 11, 2010)

will def do this later, poor sore bummed kitty


----------



## kittiegirl (May 11, 2010)

hmmm i tried the wet tissue thing and the ... ahem ... clingons .... did not budge, this morning his poo was a bit runnier but his actual flesh in his bum looked very pink inside, should i be worried? Im taking him to the vet on saturday, can it wait til then or should i go right away?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Probaby better to go sooner if it looks sore & he now has the runs  Is his bum all a pinky or just the middle?


----------



## Dee23232 (Jun 19, 2009)

his probably having a diaroia, hpe he gets better !


----------



## kittiegirl (May 11, 2010)

his poos are solid but i think little bits are coming out before a big one and i had another chunk from his tail today.

its just pink in the middle but looks a bit raw


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I would go to the vet since it seems to worry you. Even if it is nothing, better to look a bit silly than to have a cat that is uncomfortable or has a raw bum.


----------



## kittiegirl (May 11, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> I would go to the vet since it seems to worry you. Even if it is nothing, better to look a bit silly than to have a cat that is uncomfortable or has a raw bum.


true.

As i am new to all this stuff, i havent got insurance yet as he is due to get his injections on saturday, does this mean the vet billwill be astronomical?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

How old is he? maybe he could have his injection before then  if its just the middle he may be like that but dont know without seeing him could you take a pic


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

As Dally Banjo said, it is so hard to advice anything without seeing the little mite. I have had a look at my cats' bum and my girl has a pink bit in the middle too but it doesn't look raw - just pink.

If you are worried, I would take him to the vet before Saturday. They should be able to give you the jabs now too. To make sure, you could phone up and see what they say. Otherwise they will bill you twice - one for each consultation.


----------

